# LAARS Permit



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I was getting the paperwork for the permits for setting a reef. I noticed that the permit says the fee is $125. I thought it was $25. Is this correct or is this an old permit app. It is from the ECMRD website. Is this a typo or am I crazy?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Must be an old form or something.

The fee is $25 per load.


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

I contacted Robert Turpin about this concern last week and he said the fee is only $25 PER LOAD. This means if you take out 5 reefs at one time the cost is only $25.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. I thought that was wrong, but it is on the form they have on their site. Thanks

:clap


----------

